# Pilot lite on Carrier Furnace goes out



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Having worked on hundreds of them I will tell you my honest truth which you may not like. It has a specially made Honeywell pilot burner with a small orifice which is obsolete. The pilot flame is so small and critically placed that the main burners will suck it out if it isn"t perfect. It is sometimes possible to clean the pilot burner and if you are lucky it may work. I have tried retrofitting other pilot burners to it and the flame is way too large. Had several where we had to replace the furnace because the problem was not solvable. I tried to get the original OEM pilot burner but was told by my Carrier distributor that is obsolete. May have some in the USA but I doubt it. Sorry


----------



## lrfllc (Dec 6, 2008)

My suggestion is to remove the burner assy and clean everthing. Check to make sure the area around the heat exchanger is clean and vacumm it. Remove the flue pipe and make sure it is clean. Make certain the area where the flame comes out of the pilot is clear. Then replace the thermocouple again they are cheap.

Larry PickeringtonHVAC.com


----------



## peskypete (Mar 25, 2009)

*Finally - a PROPER fix for the 58GFA pilot light problem!*

After replacing the inducer motor, the pilot light was extinguishing more than ever. I called in a 'pro' who basically charged me $150 to replace the thermocouple. The next morning, we STILL woke up to a cold house.
I decided to fix the problem once and for all, by determining the EXACT cause.
The exact cause is a draft created by the inducer motor cooling fan. This is the black plastic ring on the end of the shaft that is visible when you remove the top furnace panel.
My solution was to create an extention of the existing shield (below this wheel) that deflects the draft away from the pilot light.

Works perfectly and costs 25c's. I used a piece of galvanized steel from a hardware store - a 2x4 mounting bracket!
Here's a picture of the shield (complete with barcode).


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Interesting! The pilot burner is a ongoing problem but in some cases I am sure this will help. Make sure the 2 wires to the inducer motor never fall down and touch the sheet metal or they will cut and short out. Carefully push the white wire in further as it looks ready to fall out, had that happen once.


----------



## peskypete (Mar 25, 2009)

Absolutely Yuri!
They are on all the way. It's bent down (white wire) due to multiple on/off operations during the course of re & re's.
Make sure the power is off to the furnace before attempting the fix (of course). Oh, and if you apply 115V to these terminals while the two wires are attached, you will burn out a trace on the control pcb, thus requiring a wire mod on the pcb... 
(Oopsie)
Anyway, a week later and no problems.


----------



## Robinh48 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yuri, I have been searching for a fix to my carrier furnace problems. I also have a furnace that I have been working with and and spending money on for a long time.

I replace the gas valve, thermocouple, and have been through 3 service providers. The pilot light still goes out at random times.

Did your fix (using the 2 x 4 bracket) still fix your problem?

robinh48


----------



## peskypete (Mar 25, 2009)

*Pilot light problem*

Hi,

Sorry for late reply!
It's me Peskypete, not Yuri, who made the bracket.

The pilot light went out once a couple of months ago. Don't know why, but I can live with 'once' a year 
So this fix is definately worth it.

The 2x4 bracket is just a 50c galvanized fence post-to-2x4 bracket, but any small piece of metal will do.

Peskypete


----------



## Wil0923 (Oct 8, 2012)

*58GFA105-2116 Pilot Shut Off issue*

I have a same prroblem please let me know from where I can get this hardware and how it can be fixed in my heat pump.


----------

